# The Dumbass



## strainz09 (Feb 18, 2009)

ok i germinate 16 seeds nd they all cracked. 


heres the problem my dumbass friend put them in the freezer. 

is there a chance i can still use them? 
or are they all dead?


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 18, 2009)

For how long...? Wait... before or after germination?


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 18, 2009)

it was after i germinate them


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 18, 2009)

How long where they in the freezer?


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 18, 2009)

he told me a week but i think longer. 

i told him to throw it in soil once it crack nd showed a root but instead he freezed them.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 18, 2009)

They're probably dead. You could try it.... Might just be an experiment in futility.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 18, 2009)

why would someone do that what the fuck ?????????????????


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 18, 2009)

couldnt afford soil and pots til next week so u decided to freeze them huh?lol really tho


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 18, 2009)

what a waste of seeds. well like you said i can try to bring them back (dobut it) but worth a shot.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 18, 2009)

how cold does a freezer get ? just to let u know i had some seeds i germinated and more cracked open than i expected so i planted some outside in december and they sprouted slowly in like temps down to freezing but i think the freezer probly killed them


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 18, 2009)

no i had everything to go ready to go. am using black gold, t5 nd then a 1000hps but the bone head screwed everythin up


----------



## strainz09 (Feb 18, 2009)

well its freezer so i gets really cold in there so i cant guess the temp.


----------

